# [ODMP] Calhoun County Sheriff's Office, Illinois ~ June 11, 2006



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

A Chief Deputy with the Calhoun County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on June 11, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18328*


----------

